# Head Unit install



## KevinA (Feb 16, 2003)

can someone please tell me the location of screw to take off the trim around the facotry stereo. ive got the one behind the plastic piece between the rear def and hazard buttons but it is still in there pretty solid. also, im kinda stuck on the harness crimping. i have a two blue wires, one on each of the aftermarket connectors. one says amp turn-on which is hte one i hooked to the head unit remote, and the other says power antenna which isnt connected. is that correct? i also have two blacks. an amp ground and a chassis ground. how does that work. i also have a couple of oranges on the aftermarket connector...one with a black stripe(negative dimmer) and one with no stripe(illumination). on the head unit connector there is only one orange with a white stripe which was used when this deck was connected to my old vehicle. which orange should i connect that to. i think thats it for now. thanks in advance for any help.

--kevin

EDIT...i have a 98 with the factory CD/tape/amfm all in one piece.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Once you've removed that screw that is it. The rest is pressure fit and a gentle prying with a padded flathead screwdriver should release it. I was sooooo paranoid the first time I pulled mine. They are pretty strong though. Haven't broke mine yet. It sounds like you have the remote hooked up correctly. As for two grounds, I have never seen that. I would assume they ground to the same point but I WILL NOT GUARANTEE that is correct. Please verify before taking that route. As for the orange, match them up. If you've only got on orange on either side of the harness it will be the illumination. If there are two, just make sure the wire is marked the same.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sprry!! They're kinda big.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

just tape/crimp all the blues... if youre using an aftermarket amp, thats the only time blues will be involved.... tape/crimp the black/white stripe chassis ground wire.... and the oranges, like sfhellwig says, match em up.... tape/crimp anything else that is left... and dont forget to geta double din nissan sentra multikit to for the mounting plan...
the only wires you need to get the radio workin is:
red, yellow, black, 2 whites, 2 grays, 2 greens, 2 purples...
and the antenna connection...


----------



## KevinA (Feb 16, 2003)

alright thanks guys

i picked up a universal pocket for the install. some guy at best buy who actually owns a 98 200 SE told me this would work without any issues. so far it seems to be good.

thanks again


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Where did you get that diagram? Most sites I've been to dont have a working sentra link. I have tried InstallDoctor or whatever. Do you have one for a b-13?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SHHHHH!!! Crutchfield and a scanner.....


----------

